# [Fri 5th Oct 2018] Gay Liberation Front: Personal History 1970-74 (Brixton Library)



## brixtonscot (Aug 21, 2017)

BRIXTON UMBRELLA CIRCLE present an evening with STUART FEATHER who will be reading from and taking questions about his recently published book, Blowing the Lid: Gay Liberation, Sexual Revolution and Radical Queens, a personal history of the Gay Liberation Front.
Stuart was a member of the GLF Street Theatre, a member of the Bethnal Rouge commune and bookshop, and a founding member of Betty Bourne’s gay theatre troupe, Bloolips - so anyone with an interest in the gay history of the 70s will find this unmissable.

The event will take place at 7.30 p.m.
Friday 29th September at Brixton Library, Brixton Oval, SW2 1JQ.
All Welcome : Admission free.

Brixton Umbrella Circle is a group of older (50+) gay men located in the Brixton area of London. It offers a forum for mutual support, socialising and discussing individual and collective experiences (past and current) in a social, cultural and political context.

"Our hearts and minds are like umbrellas - useless if we don't open them"

facebook: Brixton Umbrella Circle
email: brixtonumbrellacircle@gmail.com


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 21, 2017)

Fantabulousa! hope you don't mind dykes attending. I'm writing it on my calendar


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2017)

brixtonscot said:


> BRIXTON UMBRELLA CIRCLE present an evening with STUART FEATHER who will be reading from and taking questions about his recently published book, Blowing the Lid: Gay Liberation, Sexual Revolution and Radical Queens, a personal history of the Gay Liberation Front.
> Stuart was a member of the GLF Street Theatre, a member of the Bethnal Rouge commune and bookshop, and a founding member of Betty Bourne’s gay theatre troupe, Bloolips - so anyone with an interest in the gay history of the 70s will find this unmissable.
> 
> The event will take place at 7.30 p.m.
> ...


Do you want me to give this a plug on Brixton Buzz?
You can also add it to the calendar yourself here: Add your event


----------



## brixtonscot (Aug 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Do you want me to give this a plug on Brixton Buzz?
> You can also add it to the calendar yourself here: Add your event


Yes please , Ta


----------



## brixtonscot (Aug 22, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Fantabulousa! hope you don't mind dykes attending. I'm writing it on my calendar


All welcome , including dykes


----------



## brixtonscot (Aug 24, 2017)

Synopsis of Blowing the Lid 
Synopsis


----------

